# Cigar band stash/showcases



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

Why not show off some cigar band stashes. I gathered most of my Padron bands... I may have a Padron problem lol


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Great idea for a thread...I'll have to take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

I've got one or two.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Do you guys ever do anything with the bands, or just collect them? I've thought it would be cool to cover a tupperware or cooler lid with them in a collage style when I get enough


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm working on a framed box of all of mine.

Its interesting looking back at the diversity of brands represented there. Some I would never smoke again and some I wish I could.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

TreySC said:


> Do you guys ever do anything with the bands, or just collect them? I've thought it would be cool to cover a tupperware or cooler lid with them in a collage style when I get enough


One of the FOGs has a sick humi where he did that. I've also seen a few Ash trays in my time here, as well as a shadowbox and some other interesting displays.

I was thinking of doing an ashtray myself, but still considering options.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> One of the FOGs has a sick humi where he did that. I've also seen a few Ash trays in my time here, as well as a shadowbox and some other interesting displays.
> 
> I was thinking of doing an ashtray myself, but still considering options.


never thought about an ashtray, I've seen coasters which was pretty cool and looked fairly simple


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

TreySC said:


> Do you guys ever do anything with the bands, or just collect them? I've thought it would be cool to cover a tupperware or cooler lid with them in a collage style when I get enough


I plan on covering my 50 ct humidor and making a cigar label table for the back yard.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

My wife made this for me...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> I'm working on a framed box of all of mine.
> 
> Its interesting looking back at the diversity of brands represented there. Some I would never smoke again and some I wish I could.


I love this look. I saw this in a cigar shop in Canada. What do you use as the wooden pegs and is that a custom box? Very cool display setup!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

Generic box, with a cut in half wine cork on the top and bottom to pin to the backing board, rolled in an 8.5x11 piece of paper, covered in cedar wraps off cigars. Labels are taped on the back once wrapped.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> Generic box, with a cut in half wine cork on the top and bottom to pin to the backing board, rolled in an 8.5x11 piece of paper, covered in cedar wraps off cigars. Labels are taped on the back once wrapped.


Very nice looks good! I might go this route


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's mine, been saving them for years. I used to right "Yes" or "No" on the back of the labels as to whether I would smoke them again. Its amazing how many cigars I had forgotten I tried.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Here's mine, been saving them for years. I used to right "Yes" or "No" on the back of the labels as to whether I would smoke them again. Its amazing how many cigars I had forgotten I tried.


That's a hell of pile there. I did the same thing when I was just starting out, I would keep all the bands and mark w/ a sharpie red for never buy again and green for smokes I liked. Of course when I moved in '09 I think I threw away the super classy crown royal box that I was keeping them all in...


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

hmmm mine just go in the ashtray


----------



## MeterMaid (Aug 26, 2014)

I kept mine for the longest time and couldn't figure out why I was keeping them - so in the trash they went!


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

I made this band covered humidor last year. It took several years of collecting bands and a few coats of polyurethane










I am just a hoarder by nature so it makes since to keep the bands. I am saving them up at the moment to cover a table. maybe by next year I will have enough bands to get the table started.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

USHOG said:


> I made this band covered humidor last year. It took several years of collecting bands and a few coats of polyurethane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is F*cking badass.. very nice!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

the gun next to it is a nice touch


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

ShaneG said:


> I'm working on a framed box of all of mine.
> 
> Its interesting looking back at the diversity of brands represented there. Some I would never smoke again and some I wish I could.


Shane, I was wondering what you were going to do with those cider wraps. looks like you will be needing some more. I will save what I have for you.


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

pdq_wizzard said:


> Shane, I was wondering what you were going to do with those cider wraps. looks like you will be needing some more. I will save what I have for you.


Thank you very much- I have a few cedar sheets from a box of Undercrown over hydrating now to see if they get pliable enough for this purpose but I think the individual wraps will still work best


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I used to put all my cigars band in liquor bottles, usually the more unique the bottle the neater the look. Since I moved a few months back I had to get rid of all my bottles but that just means I can start over.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Just started not throwing them away a few weeks ago, I'm getting a lot of awesome ideas for the future from this thread!


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Simply writing yes or no on the band. So easy, but I never thought of that. I've got a few bands stashed somewhere, I'll have to go through them and do something cool like you guys have going here.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## redlotus11 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got a whole box stash with bands from the last few years. I'm putting together a glass Poker Table top. Cant wait to put this together and when I do, I'll post pics up!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish I had some artistic ability because my cigar bands are starting to pile up and IDK what the hell to do with them. I saw at one cigar bar that they had a large glass fish bowl that had a light under it... looked kinda cool in the middle of a coffee table but somewhat boring. meh


----------



## TDunc (Oct 7, 2014)

tnlawyer said:


> My wife made this for me...
> 
> View attachment 50350


 Thats awesome looks like it belongs in a walk in Humidor


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Exhibit Lamp








You can thank me later.


----------



## TubaDawg (May 17, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Exhibit Lamp
> 
> View attachment 50743
> 
> You can thank me later.


*Awesome lamp. Great idea!*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TubaDawg said:


> *Awesome lamp. Great idea!*


Thanks. Eventually I'm gonna get one to put on top of my wineador.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I've noticed that many have their bands still glued together... am I alone in flattening them when I remove them? 

What's the deal with this?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've noticed that many have their bands still glued together... am I alone in flattening them when I remove them?
> 
> What's the deal with this?


I have a cigar box chock full of flat cigar bands from all the cigars I smoked for the first several years. When I decided I wanted to fill a display lamp is when I stopped flattening them.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I've noticed that many have their bands still glued together... am I alone in flattening them when I remove them?
> 
> What's the deal with this?


I have a cigar box chock full of flat cigar bands from all the cigars I smoked for the first several years. When I decided I wanted to fill a display lamp is when I stopped flattening them.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i have a little box of my bands!! my girlfriend plans on making me something someday for when we have our own place


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

Here is mine. The flavored ones are from the wife.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> Here is mine. The flavored ones are from the wife.


Surrrrreeeee They are. It's okay to be in touch with your flavored side here at Puff. Repeat after me, "I like flavored cigars, and that's okay!"


----------



## jpalamar (Sep 7, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Surrrrreeeee They are. It's okay to be in touch with your flavored side here at Puff. Repeat after me, "I like flavored cigars, and that's okay!"


I smoked 1 or 2 Acids and didnt care for them. Smelled ok nut the smoke itself wasnt good. I do like the Arganease Uno but thats really about it on infused.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

My name is Brent, and I tried an Acid Toast and I enjoyed it.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I keep mine in a small humi I don't use, need to find a more creative way to display them.


----------

